#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  AJUDAA... Dicas para Conquistar Meus Primeiros Clientes

## Marcao

Ola pessoal,

Sei que muitas pessoas aqui do Under-linux começou o provedores do ZERO, e trabalharão muito pra chegar onde estão hoje.

Eu queria umas dicas de como vocês conseguiram conquistar os primeiros clientes, qual as técnica utilizadas, fizeram promoção, entregou cartaz, indique e ganhe e outros.


seja qual for as técnicas que utilizaram ne conte... 

To iniciando meu provedor tenho apenas 8 clientes e queria aprender com os melhores

Obrigado
Skype:marcos-ans

----------


## Conectiva

Ola amigo. vender acesso é o mesmo que vender água no deserto para quem tem outro rsrs.
Mantenha a qualidade boa. seus clientes vão fazer o trabalho de divulgar seu serviço.

Boa sorte!

----------


## michelkalinoski

https://www.sebraemg.com.br/atendime...o-de-Marketing

Cartilha top do Sebrae, bem didática cheia de exemplos  :Big Grin: .

Não deixe de ver o plano de negócio e pesquisa de mercado da mesma série (usei o de pesquisa de mercado para fazer meu TCC).

Quanto ao público alvo, procure atender as regiões onde estão as pessoas com maior poder aquisitivo.

----------


## Brendon

Não tem propaganda melhor que um bom serviço. Não economize para um bom serviço e os clientes faram o trabalho pra você.

----------


## luisertai

Boa noite.
Comecei falando com meus vizinhos sobre o serviço, depois ampliei, fui de casa em casa vendendo o peixe, hoje recebo tanta indicação de outros clientes que não preciso mais sair para vender. Sou o cara que vende, sou o cara que instala, sou o cara que monta a torre e configura, sou o cara que entrega os boletos e bloqueia a net quando não pagam, sou o cara que desinstala. Fazemos tudo sozinhos, eu e Deus, ele me mostra o caminho e eu faço.

O segredo? Qualidade, preço justo, honestidade, profissionalismo e dedicação.

Boa sorte na sua empreitada.

----------

